# Bellator 101 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 101 takes place in just 3 days Friday September 27th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each other picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. The winner that couldn't be beat last week was GDPofDRB.



> MAIN CARD with weigh in results:
> Bellator Bantamweight Tournament Semifinal: Joe Warren (135.7) vs. Nick Kirk (135.7)
> Bellator Lightweight Tournament Opening Round: Marcus Davis (156) vs. Tiger Sarnavskiy (155.4)
> Bellator Lightweight Tournament Opening Round: John Alessio (155.6) vs. Will Brooks (155.3)
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
SmackyBear
kantowrestler
GDPofDRB


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I signed up before the thread was even posted! lol


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Dude and Kanto, 

Check the lineup, looks like some prelim changes have happened.

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/9/26/4...-in-results-joe-warren-nick-kirk-portland-mma

MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 9 p.m. ET)

Nick Kirk vs. *Joe Warren *
Marcus Davis vs. *Alexander Sarnavskiy *
Rich Clementi vs. *Ricardo Tirloni *
John Alessio vs. *Will Brooks* 
*Saad Awad* vs. Martin Stapleton 

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com, 7 p.m. ET)

Ryan Healy vs. *Marcin Held*
*Tyson Jeffries* vs. Dave Vitkay
* Nathan Coy* vs. Andy Uhrich
Brent Primus vs. *Scott Thometz*
Zach Skinner vs. *Austin Springer*
Peter Aspenwal vs. *Jeremiah Riggs*


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh I just remembered this. I keep forgetting.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 9 p.m. ET)

Nick Kirk vs. *Joe Warren *
Marcus Davis vs. *Alexander Sarnavskiy *
* Rich Clementi* vs. Ricardo Tirloni 
*John Alessio* vs. Will Brooks 
Saad Awad vs. *Martin Stapleton *

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com, 7 p.m. ET)

Ryan Healy vs. *Marcin Held*
*Tyson Jeffries* vs. Dave Vitkay
*Nathan Coy* vs. Andy Uhrich
Brent Primus vs. *Scott Thometz*
Zach Skinner vs. *Austin Springer*
Peter Aspenwal vs. *Jeremiah Riggs*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 9 p.m. ET)

Nick Kirk vs. *Joe Warren *
Marcus Davis vs. *Alexander Sarnavskiy *
Rich Clementi vs. *Ricardo Tirloni *
John Alessio vs. *Will Brooks* 
*Saad Awad* vs. Martin Stapleton 

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com, 7 p.m. ET)

Ryan Healy vs. *Marcin Held*
*Tyson Jeffries* vs. Dave Vitkay
* Nathan Coy* vs. Andy Uhrich
Brent Primus vs. *Scott Thometz*
*Zach Skinner* vs. Austin Springer
Peter Aspenwal vs. *Jeremiah Riggs*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry but it started almost 2 hours before you two posted the picks. Do you want me to just count the main card picks or something? Thanks for trying though 102 is next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

dudeabides said:


> Sorry but it started almost 2 hours before you two posted the picks.


haha whoops, lost track of time I guess, oh well, there's always next time


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I always forget that they dont put the prelims on tv lol. forgive me im worked up this night


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 101 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Martin Stapleton :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Ricardo Tirloni :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Tiger Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> John Alessio :thumbsdown:
> Rich Clementi :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Tiger Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Rich Clementi :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Peter Aspenwal vs. Jeremiah Riggs
> RESULT: Peter Aspenwal def. Jeremiah Riggs via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
> 
> Zach Skinner vs. Austin Springer
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... we had a tie! AlphaDawg and GDPofDRB both get the credits.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It would change at the last minute wouldn't it?


----------

